# Stores on Dundas



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

Hello fellow Reefers, i would like to do a bit of shopping in Toronto for coral, frag and colonies. I live in Wingham, it,s about 90 minutes north of London and i don,t get down that way at all.
Can you recommend stores that i could visit, i know there is quite a few along Dundas in the west end, i,d rather not drive all over the city.
Thanks in advance, Jim


----------



## homy77 (Aug 24, 2013)

Aquatic Kingdom, R2O, dragon something and Big Als are all next to each other (more or less) 

There is also Aquarium Depot in Mississauga as well

If you’re driving all that way you may as well hit canada corals, candy corals

If you’re willing to drive a little further you can also hit frag box




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

Frag box is nice, been there a few times, i even bought from them online but it was all dry goods, better than driving down, not familiar with R2o or Candy Corals, what about the Reef Raft, are they still in business? That was the best of the best years ago, i here good things about Aquatic Kingdom, do you know if R2o is ran by a fellow named Ryan, i guess the best day to go is Friday, i thing most places are closed at the beginning of the week, thanks for your help, ill check out their web sites if they have them


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

You are right R20 is run by Ryan, he has been in business about 20years. He moved about 3times but once he was part of Aquatic Kingdom. Good pricing and nice person to deal with.

BA, Discount Dragon and Aquatic Kingdom all in same Plaza. R20 is 5minutes away. 

It all depends on what you are looking for. NAFB in Kingston Road, is also a good store but you must be there when shipment arrives as it sells out fast since some small stores are taking from them. They normally advertise in GTAaquaria when shipment is arriving.

Fragbox and Canada Corals, mainly sells a lot of frags. Maybe you can make prior arrangement with GTAREEF, a member here, since he sells a lot of frags too from home, nice guy to deal with.

Yes.... Friday will be the best day to come since they fill up stock for the weekend sale


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi, yes Ryan, i know him, before he was with Aquatic Kingdom, he had his own store called Where,s the Reef, i placed an order with Frag Box, it,s gonna be delivered tomorrow. I would prefer not buying frags, just too much for not enough Coral. I refuse to support these designer Zoos at 40 bucks a head or more. FRAG Box had a Japanese Long Tentical Leather on sale so i ordered it and a few more, shipping is cheaper than me driving to Toronto and back, 5 hours and 50 in gas isn,t nice.

I know John at NAFB, he,s a super guy but thats way out there for me and to tell you the truth, the quality just isn,t there, 

I will at some point get down there, i,ve heard great things about Candy Corals so thats where i,ll start, my stores of choice were, The Reef Raft, Oakville Reef Gallery, Tom and Flavio were the best, now i,m dating myself.

Thanks for you input


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

Big Al's in Kitchener has really stepped up there game in the last year, they 're did all the salt tanks and put in some coral only tanks. They are bringing in some higher end fish and coral as well. 

It's someplace to consider vs traveling the extra couple hours at minimium to get down to the Mississauga or Toronto stores. 

I honestly would only go there if I needed something really badly or frozzen food before but now consider it a decent place to shop.

They even have good selection Neptune equipment. 

The only part missing for me is they don't keep the salt I prefer now and that's the Fritz Pro.


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi hear ya, ive been frequenting that store as of late, i have bought a few nice Corals there and was going to purchase 3 Pyramid Butterflies because they can be housed together and they were the Yellow and white variety but instead i bought a Copperband and i,m glad it did, less fish is better, i do get my frozen from them and i,m quite pleased with them as well.


----------

